# Bone Density 77080



## pshisl01 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello,
We are having trouble with our Bone Density (77080) studies getting paid with Medicare starting the beginning of this year.  We are following the Coding Article
A47550 which has dx codes 627.2 and 781.91 as covered dx codes but we are now receiving denials stating non covered.  Any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 26, 2015)

Did you check NCD Coding Article A47550 any Revision


----------



## pshisl01 (Feb 27, 2015)

That is the coding article we are using and I haven't noticed any revisions..


----------



## kswarne@yahoo.com (May 14, 2015)

We are having trouble getting paid as well.  Our MACS is Novitas-Solutions.  I just spoke with a Customer Service rep who is going to escalate the issue.  She thinks that they were reviewing and revising, but actually took the reference down, referring to coding article A47550.


----------



## jberg@itctel.com  (May 14, 2015)

Medicare pays for a screening BMM once every 2 years. I use the V82.81 along with V49.81, asymptomatic postmenpausal status. 
If patient has had a screening which shows some type of osteoporsis, like 733.90 or 733.01 I look to see if they are taking meds for this. If so then I include the V58.68. If they are not on meds I use the osteoporsis code along with the V49.81. I have never had any denials with these codes but I am under the Noridian Medicare.


----------



## tristate (Jun 1, 2015)

I just got a "not medically necessary" denial from Novitas on 5/27/15.  We used 627.2


----------

